# [HowTo] 1:1 HDD Backup / Festplatte Klonen mit Clonezilla



## TempestX1 (23. Mai 2013)

_Egal ob der Festplattenplatz der aktuellen Festplatte zu klein wird und ein Umzug auf eine größere HDD oder SSD geplant ist, oder als komplette Sicherung des Systems auf einer zweiten Festplatte. Auch beim Einrichten mehrerer PCs mit gleicher Ausstattung ist es Sinnvoll eine 1:1 Kopie der Festplatte zu erstellen, so dass man z.B. an einem Rechner das Betriebssystem mit den nötigen Treiber, Programmen und Updates installiert um diese anschließend auf die Festplatten weiterer Rechner klonen zu können um ordentlich Zeit zu sparen.
Hier wird beschrieben wie das Klonen einer Festplatte auf eine zweite mit der Linux Live CD von Clonezilla funktioniert._

*Benötigte Geräte*
Für das Programm Clonezilla:
einen CD/DVD Brenner
eine leere CD-R oder CD-RW (DVD-R/-RW gehen auch)

Zum kopieren
Eine Quell-Festplatte auf der die zu kopierende Daten sind
Eine (leere) Ziel-Festplatte die mindestens genauso groß oder größer als die Quell-Festplatte ist
SATA Strom- und Datenkabel oder ein externes Festplattengehäuse

Zu allererst muss Clonezilla auf eine CD oder DVD gebracht werden. Hierfür wird das CD Image von der Internetseite Clonezilla - About unter dem Menüpunkt Downloads heruntergeladen.

Als herunterladbare ISO stehen hierbei mehrere Ausgaben zur Verfügung.
Die ISO mit der Bezeichnung i486 ist vorallem für ältere Prozessoren gedacht, die i686-pae für neuere Prozessoren welche PAE unterstützen. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine Technik welche es ermöglicht 32bit Programme mehr als 4 GB RAM zur Verfügung zu stellen. Beide ISOs enthalten die Programme in 32bit.
Die dritte ISO mit der Bezeichnung amd64 ist für PCs welche mit 64bit Betriebssystemen und Programme umgehen können, also im Grunde (fast) alle aktuellen Rechner. Wer sich unsicher ist welche Ausgabe nun genommen werden soll kann, auf die i486 ISO zugreifen, mit dieser können auch 64bittige Betriebssystem kopiert werden und hat insgesamt keine bzw. kaum Nachteile.

Die ISO muss nun mit einem Brennprogramm auf CD gebrannt werden. Hierfür gibt es verschiedene kostenlose Programme wie z.B. das in Windows integrierte Brennprogramm, CDBurnerXP oder Infrarecorder, kann aber auch mit Nero und anderen kostenpflichtigen Brennprogrammen gebrannt werden.
Hierfür einfach die Leere CD/DVD in das Laufwerk legen und im Brennprogramm auswählen das ein Image bzw. eine ISO gebrannt werden soll.
Danach die heruntergeladene Datei auswählen und auf Brennen drücken.

Nach dem Brennen einfach die CD/DVD in das Laufwerk den PCs einlegen in dem die Quell-Festplatte angeschlossen ist. Sollte eine Festplatte mit einem Betriebssystem kopiert werden, wird empfohlen das zu kopierende System vorher komplett herunterzufahren (bei Windows 8 unter Einstellungen > Ein/Aus) und nicht in einen Suspend to Disk Modus zu gehen.

Nun schließen wir die Festplatte an auf der die Daten übertragen werden sollen. Dies kann z.B. über ein (zusätzliches) SATA Kabel geschehen oder falls man ein leeres externes Laufwerkgehäuse zur Verfügung hat, kann man dort die Festplatte einbauen um so die Daten auf die neue Platte zu bekommen. (Hinweis : Windows kann nicht von einer externen Festplatte aus gestartet werden. Nach dem kopieren muss die Festplatte wieder aus dem externen Gehäuse genommen und direkt in den PC eingebaut werden).

Anschließend den Rechner wieder Einschalten und von der CD/DVD aus starten. Sollte dies der PC nicht automatisch machen gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre es im BIOS/EFI die Bootreihenfolge der Laufwerke zu ändern so das als erstes vom CD/DVD Laufwerk gestartet wird.
Die zweite Möglichkeit wäre direkt nach dem anschalten das manuelle Bootmenü des Mainboards aufzurufen, indem man eine bestimmte Taste (meist eine Funktionstaste (einer der F1-F12 Tasten)) drückt. Nähere Infos erhält man im Handbuch des Mainboards oder direkt beim Hersteller.

Nachdem der Clonezilla Bildschirm angezeigt wird bestätigen wir mit der [Eingabe] oder [Enter] Taste das wir es starten möchten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach einer kurzen Wartezeit werden wir gefragt welche Sprache wir bevorzugen. Hier wählen wir "de_DE" bzw. "German" aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daraufhin werden wir nach dem Tastaturlayout gefragt. Hierfür wählen wir "Tastaturbelegung aus Liste" aus, bestätigen dies und wählen anschließend "qwertz" sowie im nächsten Schitt "German" aus.
Bezüglich der Tastenanordnung nehmen wir die "Standard" Tastatur-Einstellung und "latin1".

Nun haben wir die Tastatur und Spracheinstellungen von Clonezilla soweit angepasst und können nun mit "Starte Clonezilla" zum nächsten Schritt - dem Auswählen der Kopieroptionen gehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt haben wird die Auswahl ob wir von einer Festplatte/Partition ein Image erstellen wollen bzw. von einem Image die Festplatte wiederherstellen wollen (device-image) oder direkt von einer Festplatte auf die andere kopieren möchten (device-device). Hier wählen wir den zweiten Punkt, device-device aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Assistenten wählen wir \"Beginner\" aus, bei dem schon soweit alles voreingestellt ist so das wir nicht zusätzlich verschiedene Optionen einstellen müssen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da unsere Festplatte direkt an den Rechner angeschlossen ist wählen wir bei der nächsten Abfrage disk_to_local_disk aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun müssen wird die Festplatte auswählen von welcher kopiert werden soll und bestätigen dies mit [Enter] bzw. [Eingabe] 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



um anschließend die Festplatte auszuwählen auf der die Daten landen sollen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wir fahren daraufhin fort mit "Überspringe die Überprüfung" da wir auf unserer Hauptfestplatte keine Systemfehler haben und landen anschließend in einem Textbildschirm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier bestätigen wir mit [Eingabe] oder [Enter] das alle Eingaben soweit korrekt sind und nun beginnt Clonezilla die als erstes ausgewählte Festplatte nach Partitionen zu durchsuchen. Hierbei kann man nochmal nachprüfen das auch wirklich die richtige Festplatte im vorrigen Schritt ausgewählt wurde. Sollte Clonezilla z.B. keine Partition finden, wurde die leere Festplatte ausgewählt und die Meldung "Wollen Sie wirklich weitermachen" kann anschließend mit der Eingabe der Taste "n" abgebrochen werden.
Stimmt jedoch alles so weit bestätigen wir das Angezeigte mit der "y" Taste.
Als nächstes werden wir darauf aufmerksam gemacht das alle Daten welche auf dem Ziel-Laufwerk enthalten sind gelöscht werden. Hier wird anschließend mit einem "y" auch dies bestätigt sowie einige der darauffolgenden Abfragen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Anschließend beginnt das Kopieren der Festplatte auf die andere Festplatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sobald alles kopiert wurde wählen wir "poweroff" aus, woraufhin der PC herunterfährt und entfernen die alte Festplatte aus dem System und setzen dafür die neue ein, starten das System und finden uns in gewohnter Umgebung wieder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschließend muss bei einem Umzug auf eine größere Festplatte nur noch die Partition vergrößert werden oder falls man lieber eine weitere Partition hätte, eine zusätzliche Partition erstellt werden, da die Partitionsgröße genauso übernommen wurde wie auf der Festplatte von der wir kopiert haben. Das ändern der Partitionsgröße oder erstellen von neuen Partitionen geht z.B. mit dem Windowseigenen Partitionsmanager oder mit Hilfe von Drittanbieterprogramme wie z.B. der GParted LiveCD.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. Mai 2013)

Schöne Anleitung, aber ich bevorzuge und empfehle immer "Paragon Festplatten Manager", habe schon des öfteren damit SSD's/HDD's geklont.


----------



## rabit (13. November 2013)

Hallo,
echt super Anleitung!
Komisch alle Dateien sind Identisch beider platten.
Hat anscheinend alles beim kopieren geklappt jedoch findet er auf der "neuen geklonten" Platte kein bootmedium((((((((((((

HAt jemand eine Idee was fehlt oder noch gemacht werden muss???
Echt schade um die Zeit ...ich weis warum ich Linux soooooo sehr mag LOOOOOOOL


----------



## Rs13 (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, 
wollt auch erstmal sagen, dass das ne super Anleitung ist! 
Ich habe einen neuen PC zusammengebaut (mein erster) und möchte jetzt gerne die Festplatte von meinem alten auf die neue Klonen. 
Dazu hab ich noch ein paar Fragen:

1. Muss auf der neuen Festplatte Windows installiert sein?
2. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden haben, schließe ich meine neue Festplatte im alten PC an und tausche diese dann wieder. 
3. Bleibt meine alte Festplatte trotzdem bestehen oder wird diese dann gelöscht? D.h. werden die Daten kopiert oder nur verschoben?
4. Wie lange dauert dieser Vorgang bei einer 1tb Festplatte mit 500gb daten? Nur ganz grob?
5. Muss ich noch etwas besonderes beachten bzw. gibt es irgendwelche Risiken?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!

Lg. Rs13


----------



## TempestX1 (3. Januar 2016)

Rs13 schrieb:


> 1. Muss auf der neuen Festplatte Windows installiert sein?


Nein. Das wird von der ersten Festplatte 1:1 rübergeklont


> 2. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden haben, schließe ich meine neue Festplatte im alten PC an und tausche diese dann wieder.


Richtig. Einfach beide Platten an den PC anschließen. 1. Festplatte auswählen (Quelle) und dann die 2. auf die es drauf soll (Ziel). Danach die 2. in den (neuen) PC.


> 3. Bleibt meine alte Festplatte trotzdem bestehen oder wird diese dann gelöscht? D.h. werden die Daten kopiert oder nur verschoben?


Direkte Kopie. Deine Daten werden nicht angefasst.


> 5. Muss ich noch etwas besonderes beachten bzw. gibt es irgendwelche Risiken?


Ggf. Treiberinkompatibilitäten, wenn du die Festplatte in den neuen Rechner steckst, da dort andere Hardware verbaut ist. Die Treiber für die neue Hardware musst du nachinstallieren. Auch das nutzen der geklonten Daten von einem (alten) PC mit BIOS auf einen (neuen) PC mit UEFI wird (vermutlich) nicht klappen. Beim Klonen von HDDs auf SSDs muss man zudem noch einige Einstellungen durchführen (z.B. für die SSD die automatische Defragmentierung in Windows deaktiveren usw. -  da finden sich einige Anleitungen im Netz). Da wäre vielleicht ein anderes Klonprogramm besser.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juli 2017)

Mit Clonezilla habe ich gerade Win10, also komplettes C-Laufwerk, von einer HDD auf eine SSD geklont und es hat funktioniert 

Was ich nicht verstehe in der Anleitung, weshalb muss ich eine Festplatte extern anschliessen?  Bei mir waren beide im PC drin und es lief problemlos ab


----------



## emesoktern (12. September 2017)

Das Thema ist immer noch aktuell und ich habe natürlich auch eine Frage dazu:

ich clone turnusmäßig meine Festplatte, auf der Win 10 neben Linux Mint17 installiert ist, komplett auf eine externe Festplatte (und überschreibe dabei die gesamte Platte)  und habe auf diese Art immer eine funktionierende Platte, falls irgendwelche technischen oder softwaremäßigen Probleme meine Festplatte außer Funktion setzen. 
Zum Schutz gegen Viren habe ich die 2. Festplatte nicht permanent angeschlossen.
Jetzt meine Frage: ist es irgendwie möglich, die gesamte Clonprozedur mit Clonezilla so weit zu automatisieren, dass der Clonprozess beim Anschluß der "Sicherheitsplatte", wie ich die Kopieplatte nenne, automatisch abläuft?
Da ich kein Computerfreak bin, wäre ich für eine Schritt-für-Schritt- Anleitung dankbar, die auch für einfache Gemüter nachvollziehbar ist.
Danke!


----------

